# MSN Messenger and Firefox



## jfriedlund (Mar 8, 2005)

I use MSN Hotmail and MSN Messenger to advise me when new email arrives. I have Firefox set as my default browser, however, when new mail arrives and I click on the icon it opens the Internet Explorer browser. Any way to make it automatically go to Firefox?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

As far as I know, no, except possibly with some editing with Resource Hacker(which I doubt you know how to do). Messenger is an MSN made program, so its naturally going to go to the browser that MSN's parent company makes, Internet Explorer. I've learned to just live with it.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Or get Gmail. and Download the Gmail notifyer.
If you want an invite let me know. Just give me your email address and I'll send you an invite. I have tons left.


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

I want an invite  you never offered me one...

j/k 

I have tried many times to do that, and was never able to, and now I dont even use MSN anymore bacause of all the virues that are spreading thru MSN right now, I use GAIM which allows you to log into Yahoo/MSN/AIM/ICQ and other chat programs all at once.. 

What is GAIM?

but I know that does not answer you question  just say'n


----------



## past tense (Apr 25, 2004)

maybe this is what you are looking for?
http://www.stuffplug.com/
below taken from FAQ at website
- Open Hotmail inbox in default browser
This feature shouldn't be really hard to understand,
All it basicly does is open up your default browser when you open your inbox, rather than forcing you to use Internet Explorer.

it appears to be freeware,but you need meesenger plus to use it.
i don't have it,don't know if there are any spyware issues that come with it


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey you want an invite dream?


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

I would like an invite vanillag1rl.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

PM with your email and I will.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

vanillag1rl,

You have a PM.


----------



## Dreambringer (Jan 19, 2005)

your the best.


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

It doesn,t work because, Firefox doesn't use Microsoft's Java VM, which has a history of more flaws than other Java VMs.


----------



## southernlady (May 6, 2004)

One way to get around that is to have your home page set to MSN...then just click on the Hotmail link when you want to and it will go straight to it...it works very well in Firefox, I know cause I have mine set up that way. I use Firefox, have my home page at MSN, use hotmail and get my messages read right there. And messenger notifies me when I have new email. Liz


----------



## jfriedlund (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Liz, that's what I've decided to do as well, just keep a tab open to my Hotmail and when the notice of new mail pops ups just refresh the Hotmail tab. Thanks!


----------



## canndy (Dec 25, 2004)

Get GMail and install the GMail drive (works like a memory stick)


----------



## canndy (Dec 25, 2004)

Here is the GMail drive..

"GMail Drive is a Shell Namespace Extension that creates a virtual filesystem around your Google GMail account, allowing you to use GMail as a storage medium.

GMail Drive creates a virtual filesystem on top of your Google GMail account and enables you to save and retrieve files stored on your GMail account directly from inside Windows Explorer.

GMail Drive literally adds a new drive to your computer under the My Computer folder, where you can create new folders, copy and drag'n'drop files to.

Ever since Google started to offer users a GMail e-mail account, which includes storage space of a 1000 megabytes, you have had plenty of storage space but not a lot to fill it up with.

With GMail Drive you can easily copy files to your GMail account and retrieve them again. When you create a new file using GMail Drive, it generates an e-mail and posts it to your account.

The e-mail appears in your normal Inbox folder, and the file is attached as an e-mail attachment. GMail Drive periodically checks your mail account (using the GMail search function) to see if new files have arrived and to rebuild the directory structures.

But basically GMail Drive acts as any other hard-drive installed on your computer.
You can copy files to and from the GMail Drive folder simply by using drag'n'drop like you're used to with the normal Explorer folders.

Because the GMail files will clutter up your Inbox folder, you may wish to create a filter in GMail to automatically move the files (prefixed with the GMAILFS letters) to your archived mail folder.

Please note that GMail Drive is still an experimental tool. There's still a number of limitations of the file-system (such as total filename size must be less than 40 characters), and it doesn't make full use of the secure internet protocols available."

GMail Drive Shell Extension 1.0.5
Download here - Softpedia


----------



## jtsquared (Feb 24, 2005)

You could also get an IM client like GAIM or Trillian. I know GAIM will notify you when you get a new mail in your hotmail account and I'm sure they would allow you to open in the browser of your choice. If you decide to do this and you want to get rid of MSN messenger, the command below will uninstall it so it doesn't hog that extra 10 megs of RAM when you never use it! If you want to get rid of Messenger, run this command:

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove

Hope this helps,

jT


----------



## dannyboyfx (Nov 19, 2003)

get trillian. much better anyways


----------



## zillah (Jun 6, 2005)

I was looking for same thing , then I came accross this thread


----------

